# Prepare a touchpad to sell



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello, I have ICS on my touchpad but have decided to sell it. I'd like a few tips on preparing it for sale. So far I just updated moboot so that I can take the last WebOS 3.05 update without breaking Moboot. I'm downloading the WebOS update now. Is this correct? I can install the WebOS update without messing up Moboot now?

Can I do a Factory reset in both OS'es or will a WebOS reset mess things up badly?

I'd like to do this quickly but don't want any apps purchased with my credit card on either side. It's going to a friend so wiping it completely isn't critical.

Thanks.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

WebOS Doctor and ACME uninstall, then reinstall android should do the trick.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

johnvan said:


> Hello, I have ICS on my touchpad but have decided to sell it. I'd like a few tips on preparing it for sale. So far I just updated moboot so that I can take the last WebOS 3.05 update without breaking Moboot. I'm downloading the WebOS update now. Is this correct? I can install the WebOS update without messing up Moboot now?
> 
> Can I do a Factory reset in both OS'es or will a WebOS reset mess things up badly?
> 
> ...


Do not run WebOS Doctor. This is meant for TouchPads that cannot boot WebOS or the OTA update does not work. To reset WebOS, make sure the TP is fully charged, go to setting, Device Info, reset options and erase USB and then run Secure Full Erase. On the Android side, boot to CWM and do a Factory/Data reset. Both OS's will be set to out of the box condition. To update WebOs, go to settings and run the over the air update.


----------

